# How much water to mix T-Pac E Pro?



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

I determined I need about 1 fluid ounce of T-Pac so I'm reading the instructions and it says to mix with anywhere from 0.5 - 4.0 gallons of water. That's a pretty wide range so what do you guys normally go with? I'm just going to use one of those little pump sprayers with the nozzle set on a wide flow.


----------



## j4c11 (Apr 30, 2017)

STOP.

You need to calibrate your sprayer before you do anything else. Mark out a 100 sq ft area (20x50) and spray with clear water. Time how long it takes to spray. Grab a measuring cup and spray into the cup the same amount of time to see how many oz of water the sprayer put out(or you could do half the time and multiply by 2). Now you know how many ounces of water per hundred sq ft. Multiply by ten and that's the amount of water you will need per thousand.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

j4c11 said:


> STOP.
> 
> You need to calibrate your sprayer before you do anything else. Mark out a 100 sq ft area (20x50) and spray with clear water. Time how long it takes to spray. Grab a measuring cup and spray into the cup the same amount of time to see how many oz of water the sprayer put out(or you could do half the time and multiply by 2). Now you know how many ounces of water per hundred sq ft. Multiply by ten and that's the amount of water you will need per thousand.


Very good info!!!!

I usually try to shoot for 1 gal/K of water when calibrating. I would also recommend a fan nozzle over an adjustable cone nozzle.


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thank you both this is valuable information. I'll try to do that tonight and see what I can determine. Appreciate the quick responses!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Just as a cross check on the chemical rate, are you spraying about 2.6k square feet of Tifway?


----------



## fp_911 (Apr 10, 2017)

Ware said:


> Just as a cross check on the chemical rate, are you spraying about 2.6k square feet of Tifway?


Actually just under 2500 but I figured I would be close enough and would keep me from having to perform a measurement of .9 ounces or so.

Didn't get a chance to do this today as my weeding and mulching took longer than expected. Hopefully tomorrow night I can do so if it doesn't rain.


----------

